# severely bruised palm



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

Had my scariest crash in a long time about 3 weeks ago. Thankfully, the worst I got was a really bruised palm. It's been three weeks and I still can't twist the tops off containers or pick up a laptop or take the pressure of even one pushup. Got it x-rayed, and there were no fractures. Doctor said to wait to ride until it doesn't hurt anymore, which I wasn't planning on since, if I crashed on it, I would cry like a two year old I'm sure. Anyone have this happen, and if so, what was the recovery time? I'm going nuts not riding!!!


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Which hand is it? if it's your right, give up handshakes for a long-long time. I did something similar to the outer edge of my right hand, it felt pretty good after a couple of weeks, and handshakes (even warning the guys to go easy on me) set me back a couple of times, so I just swore them off completely. That was a year and a half ago and I managed to re-injure that same place in my hand about a month ago, it was early in a race and I toughed it out (probably shouldn't have), but it's getting better.
Regular icing, lots of gentle self massage, I'm trying some CBD oil, -that stuff is not cheap, some guys swear by it, it might be helping, if it is helping it's minimal. 
The younger you are the quicker it will heal. 
Consider seeing a physical therapist, the right exercises might get you on the bike much sooner.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

I have done it, it took months to stop hurting. Ortho Doc gave me Naproxen (prescription strength NSAID) and said to not do anything that caused pain. I did not use the Naproxen and it took months to stop hurting completely. He advised the drugs would speed healing but I did not want to take them long term.

I do not remember exactly but it was the better part of a year. I did continue riding after a few weeks off but did not hurt it again.


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

yeah, it's my right hand. i've been fist bumping after cringing through a few handshakes initially. Man... that timeline bums me out! thanks for the info. hopefully i'll be riding normally this summer.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

It could be worse. I am currently recovering from a fractured/displaced scaphoid which required surgery. Injured in Feb and I am still in therapy to get the hand range of motion back and after that will need to strengthen it.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

You will probably want to get some grips with a bigger 'platform', just to spread out the load. I'm pretty happy with the wolftooth fatpaw grips; I have fat grips on the right side of all my mtbs, those helped me quite a bit. My cx and road bikes don't bother my hand as much, the load is more between my thumb and 1st finger on the road type bars. 
Plan on fist-bumping for a year, you'll feel like you're improving, and some guy will crush your hand and set you back weeks. Completely give up handshakes, you will probably also find you won't get sick as often.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

2nd the wolftooth fatpaw recommendation, recovering from a sprained wrist and my bikes with fatpaw grips don't bother it as much as the ones with other grips.


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll check them out! Thanks for the recommendation. Just started riding again and I'm scared to death of crashing so I'm riding super mellow on the dh, but was going nuts without it!


----------



## wood78221 (Feb 16, 2010)

dirtyBob said:


> Had my scariest crash in a long time about 3 weeks ago. Thankfully, the worst I got was a really bruised palm. It's been three weeks and I still can't twist the tops off containers or pick up a laptop or take the pressure of even one pushup. Got it x-rayed, and there were no fractures. Doctor said to wait to ride until it doesn't hurt anymore, which I wasn't planning on since, if I crashed on it, I would cry like a two year old I'm sure. Anyone have this happen, and if so, what was the recovery time? I'm going nuts not riding!!!


How is the injury? I am going through the same thing currently. Went over the handle bars 3 weeks ago and still have pain lifting weights or placing pressure on a certain part of my palm. I have some problems with grip strength but no swelling or anything like that.


----------



## dirtyBob (Jun 1, 2005)

It's much, much better. Took about two months to heal for the most part. I can still feel tenderness in the outer pad of my palm when doing pushups, but I've gone down on the bike at bike parks in the last few weeks and, while it does hurt, it's not like it was, and I have all my hand strength. Good luck!


----------

